# Indiana Jones and the Dial of Destiny (John Williams) 2023



## zolhof (Dec 1, 2022)

The first official trailer is out!


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 1, 2022)

Looks cool, nice filter use to get Ford looking young again


----------



## HarmonKard (Dec 1, 2022)

Directed by Steven Spielberg James Mangold 

WTF?!?!?


----------



## zolhof (Dec 1, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Looks cool, nice filter use to get Ford looking young again


Yeah, thankfully it wasn't overdone, he looks amazing! Seems like it's going to be a fun film. I can't wait to listen to the OST on endless repeat


----------



## portego (Dec 1, 2022)

I predict a mess 🎱🧙‍♂️. Probably too much wokeness, nonsense story writing, bad story telling and the only selling point is nostalgia. So like about 95% of the entertainment industry today 🤭. They did it with Star Wars, Marvel, Matrix, Rings of Power, DC, Star Trek, the list goes on and on... Franchises are dead. Mediocrity is an accomplishment these days. The big studios are just too risk-avers. Checking all the boxes but forget how to make appealing and interesting movies. Disappointment is inevitable 🙄

But let's see how they will annihilate this one...


----------



## LeonardWest (Dec 1, 2022)

You must be fun at parties. But, I suspect you may be right.


----------



## d.healey (Dec 1, 2022)

I am looking forward to seeing this movie. I expect to be slightly less dissapointed than I was with the last one


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 1, 2022)

So excited to see this trailer and hear John Williams’ score!


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Dec 1, 2022)

portego said:


> Probably too much wokeness


What does this mean?


----------



## Getsumen (Dec 1, 2022)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> What does this mean?


God forbid the cast isn't all white males. But I digress before this falls into politics zone (albiet it's probably too late now lol)


----------



## ism (Dec 1, 2022)

Well I’m looking to some good old fashioned non-politically correct Nazi punching. 

Also, is Phoebe Waller-Bridge writing? She’s brilliant.


----------



## HarmonKard (Dec 1, 2022)

Steven Spielberg exited 'Indiana Jones 5' after plot disagreements​








Steven Spielberg exited 'Indiana Jones 5' after plot disagreements


The fifth Indiana Jones movie will be the first not to be directed by Steven Spielberg.




news.yahoo.com





Well, that ain't good.


----------



## ism (Dec 1, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> Steven Spielberg exited 'Indiana Jones 5' after plot disagreements​
> 
> 
> Well, that ain't good.


Counterpoint: Phoebe Waller-Bridge.


----------



## Henu (Dec 1, 2022)

Oh god that music. At one minute mark, it sounds like someone took the Cinebrass 12 horns patch, cranked the modwheel up and just "played that indy theme for fun". It sounds so unbelievably bad I just can't get over it!

I can somehow try to understand that they wanted to use "modern trailer" stuff with all the newest rock trailer gimmicks tucked in even on a classic like Indy, but the music heard here is just so completely subpar at times in many aspects that it's ridiculous. It's fucking INDIANA JONES and _this_ is what you decided to pay for?

I mean, check the Crystal Skull- trailer below. This is how it should had been made! And it's also already from 2008 so we don't have to even play that "times change"- card with this newest one. It's just shit, period.


----------



## Piotrek K. (Dec 2, 2022)

Henu said:


> Oh god that music. At one minute mark, it sounds like someone took the Cinebrass 12 horns patch, cranked the modwheel up and just "played that indy theme for fun". It sounds so unbelievably bad I just can't get over it!


Yep, it's horribly butchered Indy theme.

Overall I don't like the trailer after 50th second (first part is nicely nostalgic). It looks fake AF (I know that CG is still very much in progress at current point, but 0:55 looks really weird, that head is clearly not on a shoulders of a stunt man) and it also looks like they didn't take hints from what was generally hated in previous Indy (too much CG when not needed, absurds like monkey swings etc.), although it's nice that Nazis are back. Well, that doesn't sound good, but you know what I mean xD

I love Indy due to Harrison Ford and I even like last one as it was fun, old-school adventure so I really want that one to succeed, although dropping Spielberg is super odd (so you really can say "fuck off" to Spielberg these days?). Also I'm a bit afraid that with Phoebe Waller-Bridge I won't be able to focus, due to her sheer awesomness (and I'll wait for some cranky, 4th wall breaking comment through the whole movie) :D


----------



## Henu (Dec 2, 2022)

Piotrek K. said:


> although it's nice that Nazis are back. Well, that doesn't sound good, but you know what I mean xD


I definitely do! You can't make an Indy movie without those baddies, period.


----------



## emilio_n (Dec 2, 2022)

d.healey said:


> I am looking forward to seeing this movie. I expect to be slightly less dissapointed than I was with the last one


That should not be difficult, but who knows! I remember how angry I went out of the cinema when watched the last one.

Any information about why Spielberg is not directing this one?


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 2, 2022)

He looks in ridiculously good shape for an 80 year old!


----------



## Sombreuil (Dec 2, 2022)

portego said:


> I predict a mess 🎱🧙‍♂️. Probably too much wokeness, nonsense story writing, bad story telling and the only selling point is nostalgia. So like about 95% of the entertainment industry today 🤭. They did it with Star Wars, Marvel, Matrix, Rings of Power, DC, Star Trek, the list goes on and on... Franchises are dead. Mediocrity is an accomplishment these days. The big studios are just too risk-avers. Checking all the boxes but forget how to make appealing and interesting movies. Disappointment is inevitable 🙄
> 
> But let's see how they will annihilate this one...


Don't get stuck in nostalgia, because it wasn't much better depending on who you ask.

_“Even in the Indiana Jones movies, there is a white guy who, ‘bang,’ shoots people, right? Japanese people who go along and enjoy with that are unbelievably embarrassing. You are the ones that, ‘bang,’ get shot. Watching [those movies] without any self-awareness is unbelievable. There’s no pride, no historical perspective. You don’t know how you are viewed by a country like America.”_


----------



## FinGael (Dec 2, 2022)

Henu said:


> I definitely do! You can't make an Indy movie without those baddies, period.



Nazis are like a manifestation of the dark side of Indy's soul; if you take one or another out of the equation, the other one will be pretty much gone too.



Henu said:


> Oh god that music. At one minute mark, it sounds like someone took the Cinebrass 12 horns patch, cranked the modwheel up and just "played that indy theme for fun". It sounds so unbelievably bad I just can't get over it!
> 
> I can somehow try to understand that they wanted to use "modern trailer" stuff with all the newest rock trailer gimmicks tucked in even on a classic like Indy, but the music heard here is just so completely subpar at times in many aspects that it's ridiculous. It's fucking INDIANA JONES and _this_ is what you decided to pay for?


Well said, sir.

Releasing the trailer for this movie, in my opinion, could in many ways be a historical moment, and with the budget this music is what they've managed to come up with?

I just don't get it. I understand that they want to minimize the risks (which is sucking the innovation, life and imagination out of the entertainment industry), but it is just sad how little they are showing appreciation for the original scores, and how this unique opportunity is being wasted and thrown away, in the dumpster of countless generic trailer tracks.

What more can I say. Please wake me up when this is over, and we are seeing the new dawn, the renaissance of the movie industry.

_As a little kid I spent hours and hours staring at a poster of "Raiders of the Lost Ark" on my wall, dreaming of what it would be like. I was too young to see it in a theater and the VHS had not been released. Good times._


----------



## Robin Thompson (Dec 2, 2022)

Well I for one am optimistic. John Rhys-Davies has a perfect record for only appearing in the good Indy movies and I can't believe he'd disappoint me now.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 2, 2022)

I saw Harrison Ford in a talkshow once where the host asked him: "So did you get to keep any of the stuff from the movie - the whip perhaps?" - to which Ford replied, in his usual way full of self-irony and humour  , "No, I don't want any of that sxxx around the house. I'm a very wealthy man; I've got taste!" (something like that!) 

Edit: Just found this online:


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 2, 2022)

Maybe we should take this opportunity to try our hands at re-scoring the trailer? A little VI-C challenge?


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 2, 2022)

Henu said:


> Oh god that music. At one minute mark, it sounds like someone took the Cinebrass 12 horns patch, cranked the modwheel up and just "played that indy theme for fun". It sounds so unbelievably bad I just can't get over it!


Quite true, luckily it sounds so bad that it can't be from the actual score, and we might get a real trailer later on with some williams


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 2, 2022)

Man so much hate for something I enjoyed! lol I thought the music did exactly what it should, it brought the feels and power of the moment. It worked on me! 😋


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 2, 2022)

HarmonKard said:


> Steven Spielberg exited 'Indiana Jones 5' after plot disagreements​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pier (Dec 2, 2022)

I liked the trailer and love the old films... but Crystal Skull was quite bad.

I don't know but maybe it's a good thing Steven is not directing anymore? In the last 15 years I haven't enjoyed most of his films honestly.


----------



## HarmonKard (Dec 2, 2022)

ism said:


> Counterpoint: Phoebe Waller-Bridge.


???


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 2, 2022)

Not again....


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 2, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Quite true, luckily it sounds so bad that it can't be from the actual score, and we might get a real trailer later on with some williams


Of course it's not from the score. It baffles me that some people in this forum instantly can't tell a terrible, sampled, generic trailer rehash of the Indy theme from a John Williams written one.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 2, 2022)

Scottyb said:


> So excited to see this trailer and hear John Williams’ score!


Where in the trailer do you hear Williams' score?


----------



## AndrewS (Dec 2, 2022)

I’m sad that it’ll probably be his last score, but I’m excited to see him go out with a bang.


----------



## jules (Dec 2, 2022)

AceAudioHQ said:


> Quite true, luckily it sounds so bad that it can't be from the actual score, and we might get a real trailer later on with some williams


Do i read it right ?


----------



## HarmonKard (Dec 2, 2022)

Simon Ravn said:


> Where in the trailer do you hear Williams' score?


1) William's score is in the trailer (albeit a poor interpretation)

2) I don't think he meant that he can't wait to hear John Williams’ score in the trailer, I think he meant that he can't wait to hear John Williams’ score in the movie.


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 2, 2022)

Simon Ravn said:


> Where in the trailer do you hear Williams' score?


Two separate thoughts! That wasn't clear! I'm excited to hear his score IN the movie! But I still enjoyed the trailer! : )


----------



## José Herring (Dec 2, 2022)

FinGael said:


> _As a little kid I spent hours and hours staring at a poster of "Raiders of the Lost Ark" on my wall, dreaming of what it would be like. I was too young to see it in a theater and the VHS had not been released. Good times._


That original movie was magical on the big screen. It was really one of the best movies ever. Took you on an adventure that was completely fresh and unexpected. The score, the cinematography. It was truly popular "cinema" rather than just a popcorn movie. Indie 2 was good but not as good. Movie number 3 was not so good. I vowed to never watch another Indie after 3 so I wouldn't ruin my childhood memory.


----------



## José Herring (Dec 2, 2022)

Henu said:


> Oh god that music. At one minute mark, it sounds like someone took the Cinebrass 12 horns patch, cranked the modwheel up and just "played that indy theme for fun". It sounds so unbelievably bad I just can't get over it!


I wasn't going to say anything 'cause I know how touchy people around here get when it comes to trailer music, but DEAR LORD! That took all the aspects of trailer music that totally suck and rammed them into one trailer. The only thing they left out was the reorchestrated "epic" version of an 80's pop tune.


----------



## HarmonKard (Dec 2, 2022)

José Herring said:


> The only thing they left out was the reorchestrated "epic" version of an 80's pop tune.



Friggin' great. Now v2 of the trailer will contain a reorchestrated "epic" version of an 80's pop tune. Good job, Jose.


----------



## Hansu Heya (Dec 2, 2022)

The next trailer will use the REAL retro-version ...


----------



## zolhof (Dec 2, 2022)

The second I heard that brass I knew it would be an instant hit with my VI fam. Never change!

7 years later and this still gives me chills:

1:31 

And chuckles:


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Dec 2, 2022)

I think for the past 10+ years they're only making movies as an excuse to hear new music from Williams lol and it's usually the only reason I "watch" the film.


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 3, 2022)

People please don't bash the trailer track too much... 95% chance it is ....one of us....

(...Ominous 50s alien theremin music playing in the background...)


----------



## Hansu Heya (Dec 3, 2022)

AudioLoco said:


> People please don't bash the trailer track too much... 95% chance it is ....one of us....


95% chance because the composer is obviously spending more time hanging out in a forum than writing music? 

Seriously: if something is really bad, nobody should be afraid of saying that, just because the person who made it could read that, should they? Otherwise, everything would have to be good and one couldn't say about anything that it's bad. That doesn't make sense to me ...


----------



## robgb (Dec 3, 2022)

The trailer track wasn't bad and saying it was doesn't make it so. I thought it was effective and well done.


----------



## zolhof (Dec 3, 2022)

AudioLoco said:


> 95% chance it is ....one of us....


If he/she is indeed reading...






In all seriousness, as long as JW is receiving a hefty paycheck for the use of his themes, it doesn't bother me a bit. At this point trailer music has turned into a parody of itself, for a multitude of reasons. Having discussed this topic with several trailer composer friends, they are definitely aware of how dirty it can get, but it's what has been in vogue for over a decade now. Money speaks.


----------



## storyteller (Dec 3, 2022)

i have noticed that the Avatar, Guardians of the Galaxy 3, and this latest Indy trailer have all been edited in a way that doesn’t seemingly spoil the entire movie. That’s a good trend! 

They all have a 90s-nostalgia feel to the trailers… especially the Avatar one with the voiceover at the end.


----------



## John Longley (Dec 3, 2022)

AudioLoco said:


> People please don't bash the trailer track too much... 95% chance it is ....one of us....
> 
> (...Ominous 50s alien theremin music playing in the background...)


----------



## Robin Thompson (Dec 3, 2022)

Gerbil said:


>


I laughed, but this isn't really fair. For one thing James Mangold is not just "some other director" like they handed it to Brett Ratner or something. He's really good, and has made an excellent action movie far more recently than Spielberg has.

For another, the headline HarmonKard shared is misleading. That is, it's literal - Spielberg exited _after_ plot disagreements, not _because_ of them. Sounds more like he was just tired of the process. Anyway, the current script was written after he exited, so whatever he had a problem with that wasn't it, and by all accounts - including that very article - it was his call and he's happy with the new direction. Indeed he's still producing it, so he's both the idol and Indy himself in that meme.


----------



## Gerbil (Dec 3, 2022)

Robin Thompson said:


> I laughed, but this isn't really fair. For one thing James Mangold is not just "some other director" like they handed it to Brett Ratner or something. He's really good, and has made an excellent action movie far more recently than Spielberg has.
> 
> For another, the headline HarmonKard shared is misleading. That is, it's literal - Spielberg exited _after_ plot disagreements, not _because_ of them. Sounds more like he was just tired of the process. Anyway, the current script was written after he exited, so whatever he had a problem with that wasn't it, and by all accounts - including that very article - it was his call and he's happy with the new direction. Indeed he's still producing it, so he's both the idol and Indy himself in that meme.


Deffo. I'm just a meme junky so take it with a pinch of salt sand.


----------



## HarmonKard (Dec 4, 2022)

zolhof said:


> as long as JW is receiving a hefty paycheck for the use of his themes,


He might be, but probably not. Contracts usually state that the music written for the film can be used in the film, and as well any other materials associated with the film, without any additional sync fees. You would think that if there are any composers who would have a stip. that there is an extra fee for extra usage built into the contract, it would be JW, but I don't think he had that much clout yet in 1978.


----------



## Inventio (Dec 4, 2022)

Henu said:


> Oh god that music. At one minute mark, it sounds like someone took the Cinebrass 12 horns patch, cranked the modwheel up and just "played that indy theme for fun". It sounds so unbelievably bad I just can't get over it!
> 
> I can somehow try to understand that they wanted to use "modern trailer" stuff with all the newest rock trailer gimmicks tucked in even on a classic like Indy, but the music heard here is just so completely subpar at times in many aspects that it's ridiculous. It's fucking INDIANA JONES and _this_ is what you decided to pay for?
> 
> I mean, check the Crystal Skull- trailer below. This is how it should had been made! And it's also already from 2008 so we don't have to even play that "times change"- card with this newest one. It's just shit, period.



I had the same reaction. Had they used the original recordings, they would have been more epic...


----------

